# question for easy walk harness users



## AlmaPup

My pup is almost 1yr old, she wears a metal collar, and still sometimes pulls quite a lot.
Yesterday we met a girl in the park with a dog that had easy harness on, and she said that he really doesn't pull.
I think there are no stores in Serbia where i could buy one for Alma, so i thought to order one online.
So, would you recomend it?

And i'm not sure about the size, i think Alma is medium/large, not large.
Any comments are welcome


----------



## mswhipple

I have read that quite a few people really like them. However, my personal experience was not that great. I bought one for Willie three years ago, since he is a real puller. The Easy Walk Harness just makes him slightly uncomfortable as he continues to pull. It's my own fault, because I haven't taken the time to train him properly on how to walk "loose leash". To do it right takes a lot of time and patience. I realize that I am to blame. Willie still loves to go for walks, and still pulls. Silly boy!! ;D ;D ;D

_p.s. I don't use the Easy Walk any more. I just use a regular, fairly wide leather collar for his walks._


----------



## RubyRoo

We tried the easy walk when Ruby was a pup and it didn't work at all. The only one that did work was the gentle leader but did take time for her to get used to it.

Now, we just use a regular harness when going for long walks. I feel like I have more control instead of a collar.


----------



## Justmary

I bought the easy walk for my other dog, a goldendoodle-shepherd mix. Initially, I was happy with it, but noticed that after longer walks (5-7 miles), it gave her sores where it rubbed against the skin, so I stopped using it. Might be because she has a very large chest, but I did measure for size and carefully adjusted it how the instructions recommended.

Actually, after reading a thread on here about people using a leash looped around the dog's chest, we took a 10ft piece of climbing rope, made a handle and added a swivel clip, and the extra length allowed the dog to still have plenty of slack after looping it around her chest. It works wonderfully. I haven't tried it on our new Vizsla mix yet because she was just spayed last week and I don't want to run the risk of the rope rubbing on her belly, but I'm planning on it.

I will say, the climbing rope has been awesome stuff. We also made two long leashes (20 ft ea, minus what was used for knotting and clips), for camping this weekend, where the dogs have to be on a leash. I also use the 10 ft least looped around my waist, secured with a carabiner, when the new dog and the cat (her ultimate chew toy) are both in the house, to make sure that we don't have any bloodshed. With it looped around my waist, both my hands are free, and I don't have to remember to hold the leash, or get taken by surprised and accidentally let go if she sees the cat and tries to make a go of it.


----------



## lilyloo

We have an easy walk harness and have been using it for probably about 5-6 months. 

Initially it worked great. It really stopped her from pulling and I could hold the leash with one finger. Then, she got used to it. She still pulls now. It just keeps her from pulling as hard. 

The front part that goes across the chest (where the leash hooks onto) does not stay tight. It loosens as she walks. We have "fixed" this by putting safety pins so that it can't loosen.

Overall, I'd say it really doesn't work that well. It's easier to walk her with this harness than a traditional one, however.


----------



## Rudy

I use my custom Harleys Harness 2

there well made to

support my ride and for safety'

the bright orange helps both of them 

and I am Nuts

Corn Goldens ;D


----------



## redrover

I've used the Easy Walk in the past. It certainly makes them pull less, and it might make training to walk on a loose leash easier. I did like it for a while, but it did rub some of his hair off on very long walks, and he didn't like swimming in it. Like mswhipple, I admit to being lazy about not taking the time to train Jasper properly. :-[ It's one of those habits that I'm willing to deal with, especially as it's not all that bad. We worked on it quite a bit when he was younger, but we stopped for a while. He hasn't really regressed, but he's probably only about 85% right now. No excuse, just laziness on my part! I do use a regular harness and not a collar (note that for him, wearing the harness does not make him more likely to pull, but your mileage may vary), because I don't want too much pressure on his throat, and oddly, I find him more controllable if he gets excited by a squirrel or something.

I "hitch" him sometimes too, as Justmary mentioned. Somewhere I posted a picture of it, I think. But basically you clip the leash onto the collar, then wrap it under the belly. Bring it back up and then pass it under the leash so that the leash stays wrapped around the dog's midsection. When the dog pulls, it tightens up on their chest/tummy, and the dog self-corrects because it feels uncomfortable. It looks a little silly, but works well for some dogs. I've used it on other dogs, though, and it hasn't worked at all.

Oh, here! Quite a few pictures of the hitch, in case you want to try it out. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3171.msg21595.html#msg21595


----------



## MilesMom

We used it when Miles was a puppy and we had success with it. Once he turned a year though his chest began to fill out and he started getting chafing from the harness. Luckily by this point he was much better walking so now we use just a regular collar unless in very exciting situations then he has his gentle leader.


----------



## luv2laugh

i didn't want to try this harness when oso was a pup because i wanted him to learn loose leash walking the right way. he did, until i got pregnant, had bad morning sickness and my husband took over the walks. Pulling resumed and was annoying enough that it began to effect oso's quality of life. Ex: we like to walk to the local coffee shop as a family, but oso's pulling was such a pain that we didn't want to bring him (as we couldn't relax).

I also just wanted him to walk well next to the stroller (when the time comes), so decided to try the easy way out, or the ezwalk.

- we haven't had chafing, but haven't used it for long walks.
- we can relax and not worry about the dog when we use the ezwalk. he just walks well on his own (note he wasn't a CRAZY puller and was once trained). I think the feedback he gets when he pulls is enough to get him to stop.
- i'm always shocked when we put on the regular harness and he doesn't walk well. this obviously isn't training him for all harnesses.
- it's useful in that we can have a well behaved dog even when i'm overwhelmed with work, pregnancy and not able to put in the training consistency needed. oso gets out more with us. we now bring the ezwalk harness with us to other peoples homes, knowing he will behave with it on.


----------



## datacan

Rubbed against the chest and pulled anyway :-\

Used prongs instead.


----------



## Carolina Blue

I started using the Gentle Leader. Walks are much better, but she will still pull if she is frightened by something (barking dogs she can't see). Overall, much better than traditional collar.


----------



## Darcy1311

datacan said:


> Rubbed against the chest and pulled anyway :-\
> 
> Used prongs instead.


 Datacan...I have seen these prongs advertised from a company I bought Darcy's check chain from,do they not inflict pain...if not then I would probably get one, as Darcy pulls like crazy on the lead but off lead she walks to heel beautifully..just wondering... ??? ???


----------



## datacan

http://www.dogsportgear.ca/Prong-Collars_c_57.html 
Best price I found in Canada so far. 
Herm Sprenger brand is well worth the value. 

My mom doesn't know much and the prongs keep the dog in check alongside a lady in her 70' 

TBH not absolutely necessary because there are other ways...
This is Sam on a British slip-lead kept in line with a heeling stick. 
The heeling stick is practical and an excellent training tool.


----------



## Nelly

Almapup, we use a freedom harness for Nelly which really looks like the exact same deal as the easy harness.

It has helped with pulling but only as a training aid, we didn't find it to be an instant stop for pulling or anything. It works well alongside walking to heel and loose lead training IMO. 

I am have more confidence in it because it's soft and doesn't go under her armpits where it can rub and chafe. I found the front loop to be really good for guiding away when pulling rather than dragging (we use a halti lead) which attaches to the back loop and the front loop like reins. Overall, she is much better off-lead ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

datacan said:


> http://www.dogsportgear.ca/Prong-Collars_c_57.html
> Best price I found in Canada so far.
> Herm Sprenger brand is well worth the value.
> 
> My mom doesn't know much and the prongs keep the dog in check alongside a lady in her 70'
> 
> TBH not absolutely necessary because there are other ways...
> This is Sam on a British slip-lead kept in line with a heeling stick.
> The heeling stick is practical and an excellent training tool.


 Datacan..you can get Herm Sprengar in the UK, Darcy's check chain is a Herm Sprengar, in a copper metal, goes with her ginger coat real nice..


----------



## datacan

Throw it away, it causes thyroid problems. **** who invented the choke chain.

What do you think of the heeling stick? It's like using a marker board... point and stack the dog into position... walking is a breeze, heel on leash is a breeze...


----------



## AlmaPup

Hmmm, seems like more con's than pro's for the harness 

I don't like prongs, and my selection of harnesses is kind of limited, i see more of what's out there.

I've decided to be more stubborn than my dog and eventually we'll get there.


----------



## Darcy1311

datacan said:


> Throw it away, it causes thyroid problems. **** who invented the choke chain.
> 
> What do you think of the heeling stick? It's like using a marker board... point and stack the dog into position... walking is a breeze, heel on leash is a breeze...


 I bought a heeling stick from Amazon a few months ago ...stuck it in a drawer and forgot about it ...thanks for the reminder... ;D


----------



## datacan

AlmaPup said:


> Hmmm, seems like more con's than pro's for the harness
> 
> I don't like prongs, and my selection of harnesses is kind of limited, i see more of what's out there.
> 
> I've decided to be more stubborn than my dog and eventually we'll get there.


A regular harness is way more comfy... just be ready because the dog will pull like a train. That is a good thing if you like skijoring.
Like I mentioned, a heeling stick will make it easy to walk...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPuf_nhUmE0


----------



## datacan

Sorry Darcy, forgot to say please... Throw the chocke chain away, PLEASE ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

datacan said:


> Sorry Darcy, forgot to say please... Throw the chocke chain away, PLEASE ;D


 Datacan...are they that bad for the dog....I work for the prison service (for my sins )...and all the dog section use choke..check chains...perhaps I should put it on ebay..the chain I mean not my career....


----------



## hobbsy1010

Yet another youtube vid Dat.......

Give us a vid of how you and your pup use the 'heeling stick'!

It 's not just a choke chain that can cause damage to the thyroid gland??

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Darcy1311

I think we need a FRIENDLY forum debate on check chains...and how many members use them..


----------



## datacan

HOBS, I hate making videos, pics are barely OK, I'm not photogenic, or so I am told... 

but here is what I consider the best dog trainer in the world, Bart Bellon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axahVdmGOhM

Darcy my cousin dealt with retired service dogs, loved them so much. They deserve all the respect for what they do..

gotta go still working + walking the dog... 5.46PM here


----------



## hobbsy1010

No Data you got it WRONG again......... 

No need to caress any vanity....

I don't want to see YOU in the video........

I want to see your Sam walking behind the Heeling Stick, please!!

A task for the weekend... Maybe!!!


Hobbsy 8)


----------



## MisterRed

We use a gentle leader - no pulling, wonderful walking with him.


----------



## Rudy

Hey Bloke ;D

calling all wrongs again before there even wrong or right

some like em large I like em tight ;D

before you stirred the puddy

and had a crumpet and teas ;D

and I have watched your skills

some were spot on

but trust this I prefit you with a choke chain

you will be done faster then light travels

and I don't need a chain for this

wrong is right

black is red

I stack meat

She and He said ;D 

either application is great

we are a Progressive positive War machine for less

and besides

Data da man is changing his pink Gloves some fun :-*

Huckleberry ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010

but trust this I prefit you with a choke chain

you will be done faster then light travels

and I don't need a chain for this




Here we go again all 'Cloak & Dagger'........

AGAIN, not quite sure what your trying to say but there seems to be some kind of threat in there.....

Go on explain the pictures to me...... 

Make it NICE and simple so I can get it....!!!!!!! :-\

Bloke 8)


----------



## datacan

Others do video much better than me. 

My version of the stick is just that, mine. It works and here's the kicker, don't need to be a rocket scientist to figure out how to use a stick. 

Place it in front of the dog and use as much or as little of the stick as needed. Or, combine with ecollar... the moment the dog touches the stick it receives momentary stimulation. 


I don't know any other foolproof way of making the dog stop pulling immediately without kicking, yanking, gimmicks (easy walk, halti) or specialty collars like prongs and chockers.

The stick works, it's light, looks professional and provides security (in my case, against coyotes) - makes some noise. 

It's part of a whole system (marker board) and is as old as the dog, LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010

May have to get one of those 'stick' things......

Not for the dogs.......

But just in case the 'Rude' Swede comes a calling!!!!!!

Bloke 8)


----------



## datacan

He's with a heart of gold and experience to boot. I'll vouch for him


----------



## hobbsy1010

Writing is like prostitution. First you do it for love, and then for a few close friends, and then for money.

Moliere



Bloke 8)


----------



## datacan

;D I'm not the only one, eh?


----------



## hobbsy1010

I'm out of here.....

Apologies for the de-rail :-\  

Bloke 8)


----------



## datacan

U started it, though  ....NOOO wait, this could be the VV day, ;D


----------



## Rudy

;D threats? these are treats ;D  please tricks are for kids

my gas would last longer

Sweet heart :-*

don't pass the plate when you loaded it sugars

we eat it all

Now lets just group hugs

We please the needs 

You could not choke my Chicken

real life is a climb ;D


----------



## River

I'm not in to group hugs with some one who makes statements like.

you will be done faster then light travels.

To my loved ones.


----------



## harrigab

yet another thread ruined by kids in the playground. Maybe we need to get a sub-forum and call it "Cage".


----------



## RoxieVizsla

We really like the easy walk harness for leash walking. Most of the time Roxie is off leash so ya it's my fault that she's not awesome on the leash but the easy walker harness helps A LOT.


----------

